

Stanford genomics startup Counsyl wins WSJ Innovation Award - ramanujan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703470904575500353438285456.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
lekack
Hey everyone --

This is Rishi here from Counsyl. We're growing fast and looking for computer
scientists and molecular biologists. We've have had a ton of success with
engineers we've found on HN, so please get in touch!

We're also offering a $5000 referral bonus, so tell your friends --
joinus@counsyl.com.

------
torrentabuse
I can't think of much other prepregnancy medicine (absent fertility doctors).
It seems like the sort of thing that genome sequencing could revolutionize.

------
carbocation
Counsyl has some HNers among them. Congrats to them!

~~~
okeumeni
364 days ago with 0 karma, right!

~~~
genomeWiz
Say what you will, but I can attest to the fact that Rishi has been lurking on
HN for quite some time. I comment a bit on HN under another name. I like to
chat about science.

A few months back I got cold-emailed by Counsyl. Rishi had seen a post of
mine, and then wandered over to GitHub to verify that I'm a semi-literate
programmer.

